# Repair of Navico WP 5000



## dsbenedict (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm looking for any assistance in repair of the control head or to purchase a workable 2nd hand wp5000. My existing WP 5000 does not track the compass heading.


----------



## mcgypsea (Aug 20, 2012)

I know this post is old but I am needing a gear for my WP5000 motor, can you help me


----------

